# How do I begin with playing piano?



## Sympathetic Bird (Mar 4, 2016)

Hi there!

I've been listening quite some time to classical music now that I gained some interest to play myself. I couldn't really decide between piano and violin, because I love both of them. But in the end, I wanted to go for the piano because it is supposed to be easier than violin, and as I am a *total newbie* in composing, it would have been a bad choice.

I looked up some good websites for buying pianos online and found one good website.
But when I tried to find the pianos, I found myself in a desert full of different pianos.

That means, I'm totally uncertain about which kind of piano I would like to buy. Or doesn't one say "Keyboard"? Not even sure about that .

I would like to play music songs like these:





( would like to play part 0:36-0:51 at most)





(would like to play part 1:37-2:05 at most)

Which keyboard would fit to play music like those?
Is this keyboard good:
http://www.thomann.de/gb/yamaha_psr_f50_set.htm

Since I'm a beginner I don't want to spend much money.

Looking forward to your answers!


----------



## Stirling (Nov 18, 2015)

http://www.amazon.com/Yamaha-P45B-D...117565&sr=1-6&keywords=piano+keyboard+88+keys


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Think about a good teacher.


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

"I wanted to go for the piano because it is supposed to be easier than violin"

Believe me - this is based on how advanced you are. I couldn't imagine anyone calling Rachmaninoff's Op. 39 Etudes Tableaux "easy". But, of course, this depends on how far you want to get into the instrument. 

First, I would suggest choosing your instrument based on how much you like it, not how easy it seems to be. Second, I would find a good teacher in the area (maybe ask friends for suggestions or look online).


----------



## Sympathetic Bird (Mar 4, 2016)

mstar said:


> "I wanted to go for the piano because it is supposed to be easier than violin"
> 
> Believe me - this is based on how advanced you are. I couldn't imagine anyone calling Rachmaninoff's Op. 39 Etudes Tableaux "easy". But, of course, this depends on how far you want to get into the instrument.
> 
> First, I would suggest choosing your instrument based on how much you like it, not how easy it seems to be. Second, I would find a good teacher in the area (maybe ask friends for suggestions or look online).


Well, in my question I already mentioned that I'm a COMPLETE newbie in the music section so I have no experience at all.
I would like to start the violin more but when I searched for some advise all people say that the piano is a lot easier, so it would be better to start with the piano. After "mastering" it with much practice I wanted to begin the violin, but as I am unexperienced now, the piano would more fit, do you disagree? if so, why?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Taggart said:


> Think about a good teacher.


Nothing to add to this, good advice :tiphat:


----------



## DVMasdar (Mar 3, 2016)

Hi There.
I think piano is piano, and also keyboard. As newbie I feel there is very have different sounds, even digital piano sounds never does like acoustic piano, never ever. I never suggest to buy instrument by online, go to store, play and discus with the seller what kind you need to be, what kind music you want to play it, or how much budget you have. Every brand of acoustic piano have different sounds and different touch. For the example, I usually saw Jazz Player use Piano from Yamaha, I think because Yamaha Piano can played with short touch deeply. Or when I saw recital piano for classical, they usually use Steinway Piano, I think because Steinway Piano have beautiful ranges of sound. If you have limited budget may you can buy Piano from Pearl River like I have. Anyway, I think every single instrument, there is always have difficult matters in different ways. Final, asked your self, you want to Pianist or Keyboardist, Happy Hunting.


----------

